# Apostas Temperaturas 11-13 Julho 2022 - Escolha Estações



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 12:13)

Boa tarde a todos,

Tendo em conta as previsões de calor durante os próximos dias, lançamos mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas (mínimas e máximas), para os dias 11, 12 e 13 de julho 2022. Inicialmente, como é hábito, pedimos a todos os membros que assim o desejem, que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando uma mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:

Os 12 membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (agosto de 2021), terão preferência na escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia *7 de julho às 13h*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso;
Pedimos também aos membros que participaram no concurso anterior e que ficaram abaixo do 12º lugar que apontem a estação que querem escolher, pois serão usados como suplentes caso até ao prazo final não estejam escolhidas as 12 estações meteorológicas. Não existe ordem dos suplentes em relação à classificação do concurso anterior, conta sim a ordem com que postaram a estação escolhida;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.
Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras,* estas desde que possuam RS (radiation-shield) decente* e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *13h de amanhã, 7 de julho*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@Jorge_scp
@Davidmpb
@David sf
@david 6
@RStorm
@meteo
@Dan
@N_Fig
@Gilmet
@MSantos
@Dias Miguel
@joralentejano

Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).

- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2022 às 12:23)

Aqui vai já a primeira! 

Escolho* Coruche, IPMA *


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 12:30)

Escolho a estação de *Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo)*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2022 às 12:37)

Escolho a estação de *Pinhão, Santa Bárbara* (IPMA).


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

Escolho *Foia*, IPMA.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2022 às 13:55)

Escolho *Cabo da Roca*, IPMA


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 14:06)

Relembro que a MeteoAlentejo tem 53 estações em todos os concelhos da região,  podem escolher algumas delas  Eu SUGERIA a de Barrancos


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

Uma estação nova da rede do IPMA: Bragança aeródromo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

Metade das estações estão escolhidas:

1. Bragança (Aeródromo) - IPMA
2. Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
3. Campo Maior - MeteoAlentejo
4. Coruche - IPMA
5. Cabo da Roca - IPMA
6. Fóia - IPMA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

Os "suplentes" podem já apontar a sua escolha, para o caso de chegarmos às 13h de amanhã e ainda não termos as 12 estações escolhidas.

Caso um dos primeiros 12 classificados queira escolher uma estação apontada entretanto por um suplente, pode fazê-lo sem qualquer problema, devendo esse suplente apontar outra estação.

Suplentes:
@Thomar 
@Gerofil 
@Fantkboy 
@"Charneca" Mundial 
@Ricardo Carvalho 
@Mammatus


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2022 às 16:21)

Ok, se for necessário a minha sugestão será a estação da rede* IPMA, Lousã (aeródromo)*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jul 2022 às 16:35)

Escolho a Torre (meteoestrela).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Escolho a Torre (meteoestrela).



Há forma de aceder aos extremos do dia anterior dessa estação?


----------



## RStorm (6 Jul 2022 às 17:06)

Escolho a EMA de *São Pedro de Moel *


----------



## ACalado (6 Jul 2022 às 17:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há forma de aceder aos extremos do dia anterior dessa estação?


Se quiserem depois posso deixar aqui os extremos do dia que quiserem sem problema. Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

ACalado disse:


> Se quiserem depois posso deixar aqui os extremos do dia que quiserem sem problema. Abraços



Problema resolvido 
Obrigado!


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2022 às 20:24)

Escolho Torres Vedras (IPMA).


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2022 às 20:31)

meteo disse:


> Escolho Torres Vedras (IPMA).



Penso que será demasiado perto (menos de 50km) da estação do Cabo da Roca que já foi escolhida


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2022 às 20:41)

Bem, parece que sou o atrasado aqui do grupo... 

Escolho *Mértola (Vale Formoso) - IPMA*.


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2022 às 20:42)

Escolho Faro (Aeródromo) - IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 21:03)

Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) dista 40km da estação do Cabo da Roca, mas têm realidades meteorológicas diferentes, portanto é aceite


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2022 às 21:44)

parece estamos meio vazios no Norte e acho esta estação interessante, escolho Monção, Valinha (IPMA)


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jul 2022 às 21:50)

David sf disse:


> Escolho Faro (Aeródromo) - IPMA.


Isso vai ser uma dor de cabeça! Aposto já como vai ser uma das estações, se não a estação, com maior erro.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2022 às 23:05)

Cabo Carvoeiro como é obvio, a minha escolha


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2022 às 23:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro como é obvio, a minha escolha


É uma boa escolha, mas não sei se a moderação aceita depois de eu ter escolhido o da Roca


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 23:28)

Falta apenas escolher 1 estação, do @Dias Miguel.

Neste momento o mapa está assim. A vermelho está assinalada a estação que será usada como suplente, caso não tenhamos resposta até amanhã às 13h.

1. Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2. Bragança (Aeródromo) - IPMA
3. Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
4. Serra da Estrela, Torre - MeteoEstrela
5. São Pedro de Moel - IPMA
6. Cabo da Roca - IPMA
7. Torres Vedras, Dois Portos - IPMA
8. Coruche - IPMA
9. Campo Maior - MeteoAlentejo
10. Fóia - IPMA
11. Faro (Aeródromo) - IPMA
12. Lousã (Aeródromo) - IPMA


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Sugestão: Pegões. Promete ter também das máximas mais elevadas da Península Ibérica…


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 00:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Falta apenas escolher 1 estação, do @Dias Miguel.
> 
> Neste momento o mapa está assim. A vermelho está assinalada a estação que será usada como suplente, caso não tenhamos resposta até amanhã às 13h.
> 
> ...


Bem isto vai ser dificil


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2022 às 14:10)

Passou a estar disponível do MeteoTomar com uma Davis Vue, tb vai prometer


----------

